# Pink - Green Summer Halter



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Here is the next one... a Pink-Green Summer Halter. The green material that the belt is made of is sooo soft. I love the bright lime green.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i am loving that style of dress. 


on this one i think my ave part is the pom poms on it


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks :wave:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I think this one is my favorite so far. I like the colors and the style and the pom-poms....I love it all!

Great job!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

me too its one of my faves I love the colours and attention to detail - when are you opening your online shop :lol:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awww thats brill


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I just loooove the pink and green combination!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

OMG!!! That's adorable!!!!! :shock:


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

Oh my goodness I think I am in LOVE!! I absolutely need that for Minka!! that is sooo cute


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

Omg, I love that!! It's so cute!! *-*


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

That is gorgeous. That shade of green is the "in color" for this summer.


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Awww, THANKS!!!  :wave: 

I am working on the on-line store now, just need a few more details! 
Thanks, again!


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

This outfit is my favorite. I love the pink and green....and the pom poms are adorable!!


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

i think this one is by far my favorite love the pastel colors and the preppy look soo cute!!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Those are too cute.


----------

